# Medicare Pass-Through Billing for CRNA



## missyah20 (Dec 29, 2010)

Good Afternoon,
   I currently do the billing for a group of CRNA's that are employed by the hospital.  Their charges currently are submitted to Medicare on a CMS-1500.  As of 01/01/11 the hospital will be billing for the anesthesia charges with the Pass-Through billing from Medicare.  However these CRNA's also provide pain management/control injections such as ESI's and nerve block for post-op pain management.  These procedures are personally performed and are billed with codes such as 62310, 62311, 64415, 64447 to Medicare.  

We are unsure as to who should be billing these injections come 01/01/11.  Should the hospital be billing these on their UB claim form or should be continue to bill these procedures on a CMS-1500 separate from the facility since it is not an "anesthesia charge"?  

Thank you for any help!


----------

